# I will make 20 friends + 1 gf



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Objective
As a social experiment, I will try to make 20 friends. I've had them in the past, but not that many. Most of the people I come in contact with in the past are just acquantences.

_I will try to make atleast 1 friend every 2 weeks. _

Evaluation
I haven't had an "official" gf in years. I think the reason is that my expectations are high and that I never socialized very often. Getting hurt in the past, I gradually became a hermit. I think it was my lack of social skills that consistently put girls off.

For the last year, I've been a loner, focusing on work and school. I still have a lot of other things to focus on, but I'm going to try to make a new friend everytime I'm out the door.

Results
I would be able to have people to hang out with on a regular basis. As a by-product of this experiment, I will also try to get a gf.

Differences from the Past
My social skills are decent now, although still lots of room for improvement. I have a take-on-the-world attitude, instead of a beating-myself-up attitude. I also don't care as much about what other people think, and have shown gradual signs of confidence.

Criteria
The criteria for a friend is subjective, but I will make it objective for the purpose of this experiment: 
-The person either invites or accepts invite with me atleast 2 seperate occasions.
-I actually enjoy being in their company and vice versa

How
I will try to go out more often even if I'm not feeling like I should. I will try to push my comfort zones. I will join clubs that I am interested in, and generally be more talkative and outgoing to everyone I come in contact with, ensuring that I am projecting my voice clearly, having a good posture, and making natural eye contact. Last but not least, I think that being too serious and uptight are not likable traits (plus it's boring), so I will go out and have fun and enjoy.

I will keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

20 friends? Thats so hard for me, I'm talking about. Doesn't sound like a reasonable goal or is it? I don't know, but good luck with it.  :yes


----------



## strali (Dec 17, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

Wow 20 friends, I hardly know 20 people! Good luck.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

Well make it 19 and ad me to the list. Good Luck!

Tom B


----------



## Invisible13 (fake email) (Dec 28, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

Hey so how's it goin so far??

heh this post is funny cause I find myself doing the same kind of things.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Strength said:


> I will keep you guys up to date.


Any progress yet?

I need to work on the same kinda stuff.. being more talkative, better posture, stop being so damn serious all the time, etc.


----------



## Ely (Jul 16, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

wow thats an impressive target, i think ill try something smaller and try to make 3 friends


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

That's a great goal, its definitely something too big for me to take on, (i'd be happy with 1 or 2 friends) but if you think you can do it, then you will do it. I really like how your goal is very specific and well thought-out. Good luck, and keep us updated!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

:dd


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

Hi everybody.

Just wanted to clarify that the main reason I'm doing this is not really for a social experiment, but really just because I think life sucks without having any friends. I got sick and tired of it. I don't think there's anything wrong with me, it's just that I let SA take over me these last couple years.

This post is just my thoughts on my past and philosophy, so if you want to skip it, then go to the next post.

I was reflecting on my life, and something strange occured to me. Why was it that some of the time I was outgoing and other times I wasn't? I actually made a spreadsheet of all the people who I've met in the last 5 years that I could remember (acquantences included, but not including coworkers unless I became friends with them), and I sorted it out by year. In 2004, I met about 20 people! (Although lots were acquantences I met from b-day parties or one-time internet dates that often crashed and burned). I then looked at 2005, I met about 5 people. In 2006, I met 2. In an entire year, I only met 2 freakin' people! I basically lived in a cave (my room) and had very little human contact.

I realized it was all about my attitude in life. If I felt like being outgoing, it became easy to meet people. I don't know if you guys have seen that video "The Secret" on the internet, I don't believe all of it, but it basically says that we attract what we think. So if we have positive beliefs and truly believe that good things will happen, then it is much more likely to happen than a person who focuses on bad things. Our minds are magnets to what the world is like for us.

I work at a job where there's tons of interacting with coworkers and sometimes with the other people on the phone. I think this has really forced me to be better at talking. The job is really hard and I'm trying my best; I think that has actually given me confidence that has spread to other areas of my life. For example, now when I'm walking somewhere and a huge group of people are around, I don't get nervous at all, I even think about talking to them.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

OK....so update....
Well first of all, my job is crazy. I spend 9 hours there and I'm taking a class too...so think about how little free time I have.

There hasn't been that much progress....although a few prospects....

There is this girl who serves me food at the fastfood I go to at lunch and we always give each other tons of eye contact and smiles. She's fairly attractive, but not really my type. I'm thinking of just talking to her more and we could be friends at the very least.

Now that I think of it, a great strategy for this goal to work is if I become friends with someone, and then meet their social circle and be friends with them. No, I won't be a friends stealer haha

This other girl messaged me completely out of the blue. I haven't messaged her in over a YEAR, and then she sends me an email asking if I wanna chat sometime. What's totally weird is I actually thought about her a couple days before I read her email to me.

There's this internet website similar to myspace where I sent about 5 random girls emails....and I got an amusing reply from one of them. So that's a start. I also recently joined Facebook. That place looks pretty cool but because I graduated from my old university, I can't even join it which pisses me off. I'm thinking of just messaging tons of random people and inviting them to be online friends and see what happens.

There's also this auditor at my workplace right now and she is quite pretty. I never got a chance to talk to her though. I think I may have missed my only opportunity when I saw her by the printer one time by herself. Maybe I should just walk up to her and introduce myself.

Oh, and the "chosen one" haha....she's this girl I saw at the mall one time and really caught my eye....she was working in a woman's clothing store though...so I don't know

So as of this moment, I still have zero friends.

Anyway, I'm not just looking to meet girls. I'd like to meet guys as well but I find it kind of harder to approach because there's something kind of weird about walking up to a guy or messaging a guy on the internet to meet up, you know? I think I'll have to meet them through a social circle when I know a girl more. I'm also planning on going to the gym, so hopefully I can meet some people there.


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

beautiful goals & approach to acheiving them. GL


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

Very nice approach. Good list of goals, and I wish you much luck in acheiving them.


----------



## LiquidClear (Jan 11, 2007)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

Man, this looks like a great idea. I wish you all the luck in the world.

I may try and do something similar to this when I go to college in the fall.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

great goals... best of luck!

i want to try to do something like this too.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the support guys.

I just watched the movie The Butterfly Effect. It was a lot better than I thought it would be. It definetly makes you think how one little tiny decision you make in life can easily change everything. What would happen if I took job B instead of job A? who would I have met instead? what if I had took a different class? or befriended someone I was too anxious to meet? It's not luck. You have to be good to be lucky.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

wow....a lot of progress has been made in the last 24 hours.

One of my only "friends" who I made in university left me a message inviting me to go clubbing for her birthday. It was a big surprise because I haven't talked to her since last year. She's very pretty but what annoys me about her is that she always asks me to "bring friends" whenever there is a getogether. It's like she doesn't think I'm good enough on my own. Anyway I want to go, just for this goal; although I admit there is a big part of me that doesn't want to go 'cause I don't know anyone there except for her.

At work, one of my co-workers suddenly had this borderline breakdown of frustration. He was telling me how he was new to the city and felt that he was bored out of his mind. It seems like we're both in need to make friends so it's a good fit.

One thing I want to say though, is that I felt high with excitement today. I was thinking very strongly of just walking up to coworkers (whom I don't know very well) and just asking them to join the party. I didn't end up doing it today, but it certainly makes it easier when there is a "reason" to invite someone. I think it's also habit. If you are habitually closed off to people, it's easy to stay closed. If I make a habit in the future to walk up to people and invite them to things, I can definetly see myself as being a very outgoing person.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

So tonight I found out that the girl who I've been friends with (and had a crush on) since university is going out with this guy who is a total loser. He's one of those guys who tries to act like a "bad boy", has nothing going for him in his life. Anyway, that to me is a big turn off when I find out that a girl would go out with someone like that. Even though she's just a friend, I think it reflects poorly on her character. Just because of that, I'm not gonna go to her b-day. I think I'm quite picky, that's probably why I don't like quite a few people.

Anyway, there is good news. Just tonight, this girl who I chat with on the internet invited me to go to the clubbing tomorow, coincidentally also her birthday. I've met her once, she's a person who is quite shy but I think that being a club enviroment and with alcohol would probably change that. My goal tomorow is to make a few friends and maybe meet some girls at the club.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Hm, so I didn't end up going to that other girl's b-day party. I was having a bad day and lots of homework to do over that weekend.

But, I'm happy to announce that I have just made one friend! He's the co-worker I talked about. We hung out a couple times during lunch. It was nice talking to someone and listening to their perspective on things. I haven't really had many close guy friends in the past 10 years.

There is that really pretty auditor I talked about. She talked to me a few times (job related) and I was just too damn serious. When she asked me a question, I would just answer it and that was it. I kicked myself afterwards because there were opportunities that I could have joked with her.

Actually as of the last few days I'm thinking heavily of moving to a new city. Some people don't like the unfamiliar, but I always like trying new things.

Friends made: 1
How many to go: 19


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends*

Keep up the good job bro... it's worth it! I'm going to try to do something similar to what you're doing.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

good job, i like your persistence, i need to learn that too


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends + 1 gf*

I haven't really been doing this cuz I've been so busy. But today I headed out to the mall. I dressed up today. Meaning that I wore my contacts, with a nice long black cotton jacket, did up my hair, wore some nice jeans, and sneakers.

There were 2 girls in front of me walking slowly, 1 of the girls whispered into the other girls ear, they would occasionally look back and make eye contact. I had only been in the mall for 10 minutes, so I didn't expect anything to happen so soon. I was so stupid, I should have walked up to them at that moment. So anyway, a few minutes later, I'm just sort of looking at cologne at a store, and the girls sort of browsed around me. I could have EASILY opened them by saying something like "why are you buying men's cologne? this stuff won't work on girls!" but I didn't. I'm not sure why. I've been a lot more talkative and outgoing at work. If I had to rate them I'd say they were an 8/10 in looks.

I think that I was just a little bit shocked that it happened so quickly and also that they were about 18 years old and really well dressed. There was that part of me that felt like I didn't deserve it. Even though I've improved myself a lot, my "old self" with all those years of alienation, caught me at that moment. I was thinking to myself "why would girls like that be interested in me?" even though they were probably whispering good things about me. I'm not going to make excuses though, it's my fault, and I'll work on it.

Then afterwards there was this girl who looked like someone you'd see out of Baywatch (blonde hair, blue eyes, curvy) gave me sustained eye contact, but she was talking with her friend, so I didn't do anything.

There was this other girl working at a coffee shop, I thought she was really pretty. Smooth skin, elegant, about a couple inches shorter than me. 5 minutes later, I guess it's her break, she walks out and is almost a foot shorter than before!! There must have been some platform thing where she was standing! lol

There was this sort of cute girl working at a woman's store that has a small men's section. I walked in, and she say's 
"are you looking for the men's section?"
"yeah"
"we don't have one"
."But....umm...I...(mumbled...)"
"Pardon me?"
(then I gathered myself and said in a loud clear voice) "I was here last month, and I swear there was a mens section!"....she smiles...."oh yeah we did but we got rid of it....poor guys don't have anywhere to shop now" ...I smiled, said thanks and then walked away. There were some female customers who looked quite bemused at this whole thing. I thought it was pretty funny too.

So no luck today...I tend to do a lot of thinking while I'm walking around in a mall....and I'll post what I learned:

Looking/dressing your best is important. It gets your foot in the door. If I walked around wearing my bummy clothes, I know I would not get any eye contact, and people would not be as receptive to me had I talked to them.

Also, body language is sooo important. I learned this on that sosuave.com website, I thought it was gibberish but this works: Walk a little bit slower, with your back straight (shoulders relaxed and NOT slouching forward), make eye contact with anyone you want to talk to and hold it don't let go. I did all these things and they worked like a charm.

The only things I need to work on now, is that when I get eye contact, I'm going to smile at them and talk.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds like you are making progress....did you change the thread title and add the gf part?

I missed an opportunity myself too today, I was at the grocery store and I almost bumped into a cute girl with my cart. I wasn't planning to say anything then, but then when I was getting in my car I noticed she was also and her car wasn't too far from mine so I should have gone over and introduced myself. I was a bit surprised she was alone cause I usually expect a boyfriend to show up or something that I hadn't seen in the grocery store. I think its sexy and less intimidating when a girl is alone and not with a guy or her friends. I am really really planning to start taking initiative this week and just introducing myself to girls whenever I have a chance.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends + 1 gf*

Where do I start...I'll start from the beginning of this about 2 weeks ago

I see a girl from my old university with a webpage...she's very pretty...half hispanic, half asian...so I decide to msg her. We send a couple of msges until she says "sorry i don't talk to people I don't know". Let me tell you guys something, if someone says this to you AFTER they have already msged you, they're obviously not serious about it. They're just trying to justify in their head not to talk to you. I normally would have given up, but instead I followed it by giving a really amusing sarcastic msg asking for forgiveness for intruding her and that she was just so much better than me. She msges me back and gives me her MSN.

We talked several times online, our conversation styles vibe very well. It always flows, there's lots of laughs, a lot of flirting. So we chat online late at night, and we decide to meet up at her place. It took me about 10 minutes to convince her, but I could tell she was up for it because she never said no, only "it's so late at night...and I've never met you before...isn't it weird for you to come over?" I use cocky and funny here by saying "um...what kind of sick things are you thinking about? I was just wanting to chill with you. Keep your shirt on! I have feelings too you know." She says ok come over.

Keep in mind I haven't actually been on a date with someone for...um....I think September? So I'm quite excited. There are a lot of street bums out late at night where she lives in the metro. We meet, she takes me up to her apartment and we sort of chit chat. She is definetly the most attractive girl I've ever been with (at their house I mean). I notice that she dressed up just for me (she said she was in her "house clothes" before). I do have to say that meeting someone in real life, there's this awkwardness. I've met lots of ppl from online in the past when I was 18, so I just use my experience here and try to talk more. That's the best way to build comfort. So then we watch a movie, as was planned.

We are sitting side by side. And after about 10 minutes she looks at me and says "Do you usually talk much?" "why?" "Because you're not talking much." I'm quite stunned by this, as I honestly thought i was talking as much as "normal" people do. You know how as an introvert there's that little voice that asks yourself "should i say this out loud?" Well I talked everytime I could, but that still wasn't enough for this girl. She is just a talkative outgoing person, and even though i thought i was talkative, it wasn't talkative for her standards. I bust on her by saying I'm concentrating on the movie, and she seems to buy it.

As a side note, (1) I just wanna say that I'm really going to work on talking more. I will practice telling stories, because if I tell stories, then no one can possibly say that I'm not talking enough since they will be listening to me talk. (2) Another thing is that she is like the opposite of me, with a million friends. If only I can find a way to hang out with them at a party then I think I can make a lot of friends. (3) Talking online is way different than in real life. Online, the convo is about 10 times slower so there's never any awkward silences and you can think of something witty to say. Also the words come out stronger because the other person is expecting a reply. In real life you really have to convey emotion and confidence when you speak.

I begin to physically initiate contact. I start touching her arms, playfully touching her or tickling her. She is responding to everything I do, so I sort of bear hug her and make her lie on my chest. She looks at me deeply in the eyes. It's an unspoken look that basically says "take me". But me, being out of the dating game so long, didn't know what to make of it at the moment. So I did nothing, and just continued to cuddle with her.

About 20 minutes later, I start playing with her hair and lightly touching her neck and she says playfully "you're a naughty person aren't you?" Again, caught off guard, I tell her no and joke that she is thinking too much into things. After a few minutes later, we re-adjust sitting positions and no longer cuddle and she seems kind of annoyed by me whenever I touch her. It's a very sudden change in attitude.

And then that was it. The movie ends and so does my night.

I was quite dumbfounded, so I asked several people who are good at these types of things for their take on what happened. They basically said that when the girl gave me eye contact like that, I had to kiss her. By not kissing her, i seemed less of a man because I was too passive. Also when she asks playfully if I'm naughty, I should have escalated touching her instead of backing off. At that point she was probably turned on, but instead I tried to be a smart-*** by joking back to her--which ultimately killed the mood. Basically to sum it up, I wasn't taking charge. I initiated physical contact, but i didn't close; I was treading water too much and she sensed this as weakness.

I remember a website that said that when a woman tells you about what her previous bfs were like, it's a roadmap to her heart because that's the type of guy she likes. Online, I asked her before on how her past bfs were like. She admitted that they were all bad boys, although never really saying why. I don't really know how bad boys act, but I'm guessing they are 100% confident, and I was only about 70%.

The funny thing, is that near the end of the movie when i realized this whole thing had bombed for me, one of the characters in the movie that she said was kind of cute was getting very confident. So I asked her what was more important, "looks or confidence"....she says "confidence...it makes a guy look more attractive". 
How ironic.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

So I went out tonight. I went clubbing, by myself. I didn't want to stay home and beat myself up over what happened last night so I went out. I notice there was anxiety when I decided to do this. I used to go by myself a few years ago...but then my SA really took over and I decided not to. I have more fun clubbing with gf's and friends when I actually had them. Going by yourself is not that great unless you are willing to talk to people, and before I never was. The most anxious part is actually getting yourself to go and walk through the doors. Once you're in, is the second most anxious part, where it's new surroundings and adjusting to people who are there. After that, it's not too bad.
Anyway, this was some big event with lots of people, so I was quite scared of being seen by myself. But I think it's all in my head.
So I'm on the dance floor, sort of just lightly dancing to the music. This really cute, but short about 5'1'', girl dances beside me with her friend. i can tell by her body language that she is open to me. I stil don't have the guts to talk to people sometimes. So she actually turns to me and says "I'm visiting from out of town." I'm surprised she would just open me like that, I'm just a fairly average looking dude, and there was lots of good looking guys there. I'm not expecting this, so I just give really boring banter like "that's nice how do you like it here? what's ur name? do you know anyone?" It was so boring I even bored myself. She did ask me "Are you with anyone?"...I said "yeah they're over there" and I point to the opposite side of the club, and she says she has friends on that side of the club too. So going by yourself isn't really a problem. You can always make something up, and girls don't seem to care even if you are dancing by yourself. I mean ofcourse it would be nice to have friends, but it didn't matter. We sort of dance, and then she had to leave. The social skills here really sucked. I should have teased her for hitting on me, or that people from where she lives are really snobby, or that she looked really young, or just anything besides boring interview type questions.

There was this girl who looked like barbie and she bumps into me and says sorry. And again, I don't know why but I just stood there and said "that's ok" without saying anything witty. I should have asked her how she was going to make up for it. It's hard to be witty, when you're caught off guard. I will really try next time to always be "on".

There was a guy there who walked around greeting everyone and shaking their hand. Once in awhile I will see someone like that.

Anyway, I decided that I would go clubbing once a week or once every 2 weeks. It would be more fun to go with someone. I still haven't actually approached any girl in a club. I'm not even that anxious anymore, I just have this irrational fear that some guy will come up to me lol I think with girls, it's all about talking to them. Dancing isn't really that important because they react more to personality.

So the big point from this weekend is that I really need to work on my social skills. I've heard about some "mystery method" seduction guru, I might go read up on that, cause I heard that he talks about what to say in social situations for guys who need help with approaching, chatting and not being boring. 

I think the most important thing is to just show personality and have the ability to do things kind of "unpredictable" compared to most people. If you can get a girl to laugh while keeping your masculinity, you have the keys to her heart.

I also wanna join clubs (not night clubs, i mean real clubs). I think that would be the healthiest way to make new friends. Night clubs can be filled with weird people. I just need to figure out which group to join.

--------

Anyway, I've been thinking of leaving this forum. I've grown a lot thinking about things that people have written on here. I've never been part of a forum where I finally found all these people who think so similar to me. Without this place, I might still be in hermit-mode wanting to stay in and avoid people at every opportunity. That feeling still creeps up, but I just go for it anyway. This weekend, for my standards was very busy socially. Although nothing materialized, it was nice talking to people for once and knowing what I need to work on directly. I'm thinking of leaving here because I don't think it can offer me any more help. My issues right now are social skills and believing in myself more. Also, no one seems to read my posts (even this thread has very few replies after the beginning page). So if very few people are even reading this, then I might as well just not post anymore. I wasn't just trying to post for me, but trying to help others as well. Anyway, thanks for all the nice people here who I've talked to, you guys make it a cool forum to be a part of.

In terms of social skills, I can honestly tell you that I've learned more from the last 2 days than from the last 5 years of my life. The reason was because (a) I talked to people and put myself in situations that were outside my comfort zone. Sitting on the computer reading is not going to make me learn how to talk better. Would you learn how to ride a bike or drive or swim by reading about it? (b) I reflected on everything and had a strong desire to ask "why did this happen? and how can I improve next time?" 

The thing that I want to say about getting over SA, is that you realize the world moves fast. What I mean is that things are not static, they change all the time if you just make it happen. For example, on my previous post where I'm cuddling with that girl in her living room: When I was cuddling with her, I consciously thought to myself "woah....this was the same girl who last year I had stared at her from a distance thinking she was pretty...that a few weeks ago I sent an internet message to initiate contact...and now I'm in her freakin' living room with my hand physically caressing her body." That only happens if you take chances in life. When I had really bad SA, I basically just observed things, while they came and went as I watched my life pass me by, not being a participant. Life sucks like that. I refuse to end up being some bitter regretful old person wishing that I shoulda, coulda, woulda. Life is not meant to be watching others, it's meant to be being involved.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

*re: Journal: I will make 20 friends + 1 gf*

I've been reading this thread, i just haven't really had anything to say worth typing a reply. It's interesting reading, though.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for making this thread Strength. You've inspired me.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been following this, do continue.


----------



## theprimalmale (Mar 2, 2007)

Strength said:


> So tonight I found out that the girl who I've been friends with (and had a crush on) since university is going out with this guy who is a total loser.He's one of those guys who tries to act like a "bad boy", has nothing going for him in his life.


He he he... sounds like you're talking about me.



Strength said:


> Anyway, that to me is a big turn off when I find out that a girl would go out with someone like that. Even though she's just a friend, I think it reflects poorly on her character. Just because of that, I'm not gonna go to her b-day. I think I'm quite picky, that's probably why I don't like quite a few people.


This is a major mistake. *Girls have every right to pursue their own happiness*. The second you start judging them based on what they do with their bodies, you're not only creating a lot of fuktup male-female problems for society... but you're also *closing a lot of doors for yourself*.

A girl's *biggest fear *is to be judged badly because of her sexuality. They think about sex more than guys do. They have 4 different kinds of orgams, and they can have them all in a single session... sequentially or blended. And each one is more intense than anything you or I will ever experience.

Men are constantly on her mind. And who can honestly blame them?

And she'll spend her whole life looking for guys who will make her good about who she is... without judgement.

If you keep up this attutude, you'll only wind up with a girl who will bottle up her emotions in order to look good in front of you, then *go release that tention with another man *behind your back.

But more likely than not, you'll wind up alone. Because sexual frustration is a turn-off.

You need to be happy for her. She's happy and that should be your primary concern. If this girl is really your type,* make friends with her BF*, because he clearly knows *how to please your type of girl*. (A skill that you haven'y yet acquired)


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

Woah!!!! I have about..... five people I know... How do you define friendship? Just someoen to sit and talk with sort of thing?


----------



## avro` (Feb 26, 2007)

Great work!! I wish I had that determination,


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Did Strength leave?


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Please don't go, Strength. You are an inspiration  Keep us posted


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow you are such a ladykiller!!! if I had that many choices for my man-lover I would be in heaven!! go get em tiger....rrrrrrarrrr! hehe Im feeling weird today.......oh yea my experience is when ur not looking for friends you just make them somehow.....


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

don't go Strength, I just bumped onto this thread and finished reading it all, you definatly have the right mindset!
I had periods in my life that I had the same mindset and everytime I had that mindset I made a gf. I'm 8 months into a relationship with the gf I made when being in that mindset.
Strangely though, everytime I get a gf, the mindset wears off...maybe I should try to get into that mindset again for every other aspect of my life.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

He's forgetten about his thread! Oh well.


----------

